# Twin Cities MN - Looking to add a couple more players



## MatthewJHanson (Mar 23, 2005)

Established gaming group is looking to add a couple extra players. We currently meet Monday nights at 6:30, and usually play until around 10:00 or 11:00ish. We all in are mid twenties to thirty, all enjoy role-playing but have lives outside it.

We’re about to start a new campaign and if you respond quickly you can have the opportunity to vote on the type of campaign. If interested you can contact me at matthew@matthewjhanson.com


----------

